# even more telling example about jail.conf



## minimike (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi there

Is there maybe anywhere an even more telling example about jail.conf on FreeBSD 9.1?
After reading the manual I've tried it but without success. Didn't get the jail running.

cheers Darko


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2012)

Tell us what works, what not. Post your configuration and the errors you're getting.


----------

